# Camera for Aquarium picture taking?



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,
As of now I am using an iphone to take the pictures of the plants and fish in my tank... The quality stinks pretty hard, so I would like to know others input on their favorite aquarium photography camera and why.

Thanks a bunch,
Pianofish


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I have used my buddies Nikon D-SLR and my _neer_-D-SLR Canon Powershot S5IS, adn like the results of both. The $$$Nikon can make some great photos, but for posting here my Canon does good.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Cameras are like aquariums.

How much are you willing to spend?

If you're willing to drop ~$200 the Nikon S8100 really takes some great shots for a P&S. My GF's dad has one, I was shocked that the pictures actually looked good.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, once you've got something DECENT, it has more to do with knowing what you're doing.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

For me it's shooting closeups. No way I can do that without a tripod. Even with that I take 30 and get one that might be acceptable. The rest are so out of focus you couldn't tell it was an aquarium.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

don't need a tripod, just use the sports setting with a fast shudder speed for reduced blur. also, set the white balance to incandescent mode, or else everything will look yellowish.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

know how is the most important, DSLR is better than Point and shot because you have more room to explore, but if you have a DSLR and use it as PS, or use it with the Kit equipments, better to buy a PS.

besides the camera, PP-post processing is equally important.



this is without PP, my desktop computer broke down, I am not be able to Photoshop it, and the focus is not right on, fish head is blurry.









this one is OK








enlarge


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

the same camera with another lens












after PP, enlarge









no PP, enlarge.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

fresh.salty said:


> I take 30 and get one that might be acceptable. The rest are so out of focus you couldn't tell it was an aquarium.


hahahaha that's my house


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

First step, see if your camera has a macro mode, if it does, try it if you aren't already. This may help your focusing woes. 

Also, if you only have a camera mounted flash available, turn it off and use a tripod or something to set the camera on.


----------

